#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-12-26
<maniat1k> hola alguien sabe como es la irc de ubuntu uruguay?
<maniat1k> naide?
<m4v> uh
#ubuntu-es-locos 2012-12-25
<mf-mac> feliz navidad para todos los de este canal
